# Nightmares



## forgetmenot (May 31, 2016)

Never remembered nightmares or even having them i was told i woke up either yelling or screaming at someone

  The last few weeks  i have been remembering some of nightmares and last one it was very very disturbing and graphic  

 I wish there was a way to stop these nightmares from happening,  someone i know takes meds to help them stop but that too has not been working for her.

    Why does the mind not let go of all the trauma  after it has been released as a dream you would think it would stop alreay and not replay over and over each night


----------



## Retired (May 31, 2016)

You may find some insights:

Nightmares | Psychology Today

Adult Nightmares: Causes and Treatments


----------



## forgetmenot (May 31, 2016)

What is interesting is  the night terrors seem to have turned more into nightmares now a i do remember the dreams  now as before i didn't even have recall of screaming .
Thanks for the articles Steve.


----------



## MHealthJo (May 31, 2016)

So sorry to hear that you are experiencing that Forgetmenot. If it seems to become an ongoing thing I hope you can find some good relief somehow.

Hmm, I will mention as well, that ever since I have had chronic fatigue syndrome, I've had this thing where I'll regularly wake up very stressed out from stressful vivid dreams that I can remember. What I discovered though is that if I take my Pristiq (100mg) at nighttime instead of the morning, (I found out it has a very short halflife and it can do something to your dreaming sleep), it totally changes & improves my sleep quality and what is happening with my sleep, and I don't experience the bad dreams. So I switched to nighttime and it has made all sorts of good changes for me. (The SNRI family of drugs can be prescribed sort of experimentally for various purposes.) Just in case at some point something like that could be a possibility to talk about with your T or someone who can prescribe.


----------



## Retired (May 31, 2016)

> now a i do remember the dreams now as before i didn't even have recall of screaming .



From my understanding of how that works is that if you wake up immediately after the dream, which occurs during REM sleep, you aare more likely to remember the content of the dream.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 31, 2016)

Pristiq  100 mg at night  and it help to not have nightmares  i will tak to someone abt this  again meds are not  something i take  but i t may help someone i know thanks MhealthJo


----------



## GDPR (May 31, 2016)

Sorry you have been having nightmares FMN,I know firsthand how horrible they can be.I have been having them too lately,and I hate having them,I hate waking up panicking and covered in sweat.

Are they maybe being triggered by something going on in your life,or maybe because you have been through alot of stress lately? I hope they ease up soon for you.


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 1, 2018)

More night terrors last night ugggg just remember screaming for help no one coming just uggg hate that feeling.   hsb heard me screaming he said  then why the hell did he not wake me up .
 i do think stress brings on these night terrors  Hoping tonight goes better.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 1, 2018)

I hope so too, FMN.


----------

